# conexion en autorradio



## malditoperenken (Ene 23, 2007)

Tengo un Toyota que viene con radio cd de fabrica.
Quiero añadir un radio cd con mp3 y mantener el radio cd original
toyota porque en su display viene con ordenador de a bordo, hora, temperatura ambiental, datos de consumo.

En la conexion toyota le he añadido un adaptador toyota-iso para poderlo incorporar al nuevo radio cd. Hasta ahí sin problemas, pero al querer sacar los cables del adaptador para el radio original, quiero saber si es necesario poner algun diodo en los cables de b+ , acc, o masa pues desconozco si la corriente pudiera recircular hacia atras y provocar algun desajuste.
Hago esta pregunta pues he realizado la conexion sin diodos y ahora el
display del radio original se mantiene permanentemente encendido, incluso sin contacto.
(Está descartado que los cables b+ y acc esten invertidos.
¿Que tipo de diodos ? ¿alguna otra solución ?

Gracias. Un saludo


----------



## thors (Ene 24, 2007)

si todo esta correcto ambas radios con su b+ y acc donde corresponde no deberias tener problema ....no mencionas si la nueva radio funciona correctamente ......
deberias medir o probar con algun probador de auto si esta correcto ....

ahora bastaria con un diodo como un 1n4007 o 1n4001 o similar en direccion del acc de  la nueva radio


----------



## malditoperenken (Ene 24, 2007)

Si, la nueva radio funciona sin problemas. pero tambien permanece constantemente
con corriente incluso cortando el contacto del coche.

Saludos.


----------



## thors (Ene 24, 2007)

entonces la nueva radio no funciona bien ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
 el cable acc no es el que piensas ........ desconecta la radio nueva y chequea los cables 
si estan bien los cables ...la nueva radio esta averiada..


----------

